# Who Should be the next head coach at the University of Florida?



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Some of these names are pure speculation and I don't expect then to be the next coach.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-coaching-candidates-1117-20141116-story.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't see Gary Patterson on the list, but he would be one of my top picks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can I edit a poll bama?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2014)

Fred Sanford isn't a choice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Can I edit a poll bama?



I think 10 options is the max. "Other"  covers it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

*Other...........*

Saban


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Saban



Hush yo mouf!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 17, 2014)

I checked Bozo but Richt shoulda been there.


----------



## JCASH (Nov 17, 2014)

What about Lane Kiffin?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2014)

I figure they will go out of conference.  I can not see then taking an in conference coach.  They will probably go to a mid tier successful up and coming coach, offer him a pretty good increase with a short contract to view performance.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.hiredanmullen.com/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hush yo mouf!!!



Nick...

That better


----------



## pnome (Nov 17, 2014)

Tommy Bowden


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 17, 2014)

Id like to see Urban Crier come back

He is ONE big WIENER


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 17, 2014)

Kirby Smart?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Kirby Smart?



Think they learned from making that move again


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 17, 2014)

I heard that guy named Biefly Employed is the frontrunner. Second is Never Hadachance.

Florida has too many cooks in the kitchen to let a coach do his job and build a program.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 17, 2014)

I think Florida wants Dan Mullen and it will be his job to turn down.  If State somehow makes it to the playoff, I think Mullen stays.  If they lose to Ole Miss, I think he might go.  

I do also think Rich Rod is a possibility, but isn't his wife and family from Arizona? I thought I heard that when he went there originally.


----------



## Gecko (Nov 17, 2014)

Charlie Strong would be a good candidate.  He knows the internal workings there and has done well with Louisville.  Dan Mullins would be the best choice.  But if they get either one they will turn it around.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

Gecko said:


> Charlie Strong would be a good candidate.  He knows the internal workings there and has done well with Louisville.  Dan Mullins would be the best choice.  But if they get either one they will turn it around.



Charlie Strong is at the one place that NO ONE can outbid.  Strike him off the list.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 17, 2014)

butch davis? he's a stickler for academic's and I know for a fact he would never cheat!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 17, 2014)

JCASH said:


> What about Lane Kiffin?



Why Not !!!!???


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 17, 2014)

Mike Smith should be available!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Mike Smith should be available!



An Excellent Choice !!!!!!!  Yes !!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2014)

Jim tressel. After he finishes his suspension


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hush yo mouf!!!



Saban will retire one day and then it's back to post gene stalling era


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2014)

Paul Johnson, at least he already knows how to bow down to the DAWGS!


----------

